# Spotting scope



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just bought a "cheap" spotting scope at gander mountain for 100$--link says 119$. Its a bushnell 20x 60x 60mm with el cheapo tripod. It seems clear enough for the price point, and I just couldn't see spending 250$+ on the other brands with same magnification etc.. I'm hoping to give it a try day after tomorrow at the range. Will post my findings etc....I must live in a shell, I never knew spotting scopes were so expensive. Also I bought the scope because the wife said "hey its made in the U.S A, so I nibbled, got home and the box said "products proudly made in the USA"--with the American flag right in front of those words. I immediately looked at my wife and said, you know what that means right? I said it means this is made in china, had it been actually made in the USA, it would have said Made in the USA--and that's all it would have said. Guess these companies have found a way to get those not paying close attention to buy, thinking they are buying American. How low can a chiseling company go to line their coffers. So I looked closely at the scope and found a small decal underneath the scope where you had to look for it, that said made in china. Going to write them a nasty letter, tell them to start putting the Chinese flag on the box not the American like they did, the sneaky bastards. Pardon my French. Anyway I will give my review when I try it out.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=782617


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe a handful of things left made in the USA, they may claim it is but there will some component of it coming from china.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I have had a bushnell trophy 15x45x60 since the early 80s. it has served me well. it ain't no swarovski, mind you but it works for me. if taken care of they will last a long time.most who know me , know I am in no way a bushnell fan.in fact I mostly advise folks to avoid their glass and spend a little extra cash but I find their spotting scopes to be adequete . so, congrats on your purchase. I hope it serves you as well as mine has.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I also have the trophy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lt me know if it works clearly out to 100 yds

im getting tired of walking back and forth to check targets

cant see the .223 holes with my binos at that range

the box was made in the USA,that s why the flag was on it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

there only 8x

any thing stronger is to much in the turkey woods


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well an update, the scope for the price does what I bought it for. However the tripod it comes with simply is junk. The scope on 60x is a SOB to get centered good and stay in place when focusing etc... all because it moves so easily on that pos tripod. So my next is a decent tripod, I have a 50$ gift card for bass pro shops--maybe they have some that with a few extra $ will be stable and portable as well.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I use an older Bushnell spotter as well. It's an '85 model I think. Only draw back on mine is the clarity at full magnification is a shade fuzzy. Drop the power slightly and you can see the targets @ 300 and tell if a .308 bullet is touching the line. It has served me well for 30 years!


----------



## cmac8824 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have an Alpen 15x45x60. It was about $150 I think, two years ago. I'm pleased with it up to about 150 yards but will loose ability to see .233 in a black dot target beyond that range. I was using it for things other than the range and got to wondering if anyone knows of a spotting scope that includes some form of range finder. MILDOT may be a little obstructive but I'm thinking that I would like to have something like MILDOT so I can use the spotting scope for glassing and ranging. Anyone know of somethin in that same $150- $200 range with range finding ability?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not aware of anything like that. I have an Alpen 20x60x80mm and it does the job well beyond 150 yards but it sells for $400 or so.

In your price range, it may be problematic to find glass good enough.


----------

